# Beavertail hatches



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Nevermind I gots it


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Out of curiosity what did you end up using for the seals?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Out of curiosity what did you end up using for the seals?


I went with the taco marine gaskets mentioned above. I don't really like them though. I want something with a little more compression. I was hoping for a thicker material that would smash down tightly on the underside of the hatch lid. Water in those rear hatches is a CONSTANT problem. That & the rod holders piss me regularly.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't ever get water intrusion through the hatchets due to the gaskets in return filling up the dry storage bin. I used to get water inside the sponsons from where the bilhe line would dump through into the splash well. Fixed that by plugging that hole with a bait well plug and haven't had an issue since. When backing the boat off the trailer, any water that splashed into the splash well would flow back down that bilge line hole and into the sponsons underneath the dry storage. Give that a shot if you haven't already.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

The biggest problem is when running wot or at any rate of speed then shutting down. The following wake washes over the stern and then drains into the sponson hatches. Another issue is that "firewall" inside the port sponson hatch only being an inch or so tall. Any water intrusion over that mark then makes it down into the hull. I have to hand pump or towel that water out after most big water fishing.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you guys. 09 osprey that seems to pick up a few cups of water in the sponsons on every trip. Feel like I've sealed every connection. Seems like I get more water on days that I run my recirculating bait pump or bait well fill pump.


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

After I bought the boat I was surprised to find foam blocking the inside of the sponson bilge plug holes. Is it normal to open up the plug and stick your finger in the hole only to find a wall of foam?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

As mentioned before the cause for water in my sponsons wasn't the hatches. It was the sponson bilge pump drain line that pumps water into the splash well. It should be located on the side wall higher up on the splash well. When you come off plane hard water will rush into it and down into the sponson. Just plug it with a bait well plug. Solved my water issue.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Will at BT and he told me they were using a product called Trim-Lok on all there boats for hatch seals! http://www.trimlok.com


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Another place to check.....I used to own a BTX and chased some small water intrusion issues like you guys mentioned that were variable and illusive. Ultimately it was an issue with the deck cap seal to the hull. This is where the deck cap is bonded to the hull and it can develop voids soemtimes depending on how it was done. I've seen this issue on many different hulls over the years; BT, HB, Gordon, and others.
The best way to find those leaks is by putting bright lights inside the hull/hatches and closing the lids. Then walk around the boat on a pitch black night to see if any light comes thru at the deck to hull joint. Then go back and seal from the inside with 5200 in the joint crack if possible. If you cant seal it from the inside you may have to pull the rub rail insert and some screws; then inject 5200 into/thru the screw holes. It can be a real PIA to cure it sometimes.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct albert. The most common form of water intrusion that may occur on a new hull or older hull after a few years of use. I have owned one skiff with this problem.


----------



## texican08 (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone found a good solution? I’m tired of wet vacuuming my dry storage and having my amp to my speakers stop working/replacing the jackplate solenoid constantly.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Read my comment above, besides that when washing the boat the wiring harness allows water to run down it and through the boot wrapped around it causing it to get into the dry areas. I out some silicone around mine to help.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Read my comment above, besides that when washing the boat the wiring harness allows water to run down it and through the boot wrapped around it causing it to get into the dry areas. I out some silicone around mine to help.


You need to shape your wiring harness so it slopes downward to form what is called a "drip loop" in the electrical trade.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> You need to shape your wiring harness so it slopes downward to form what is called a "drip loop" in the electrical trade.
> 
> View attachment 125320


 Trust me I would IF I had enough slack to do so. I honestly would glass in a wiring "boot" that faces down like a gooseneck so that there would be no way water could get in. Or have the solid plastic flex wire wrap on everything and bolted to the glassed portion and all the hydraulic cables could penetrate though the sponson or somewhere on the deck with the waterproof connections so that they never leak like the newer boats.


----------

